# Flowerhorn Cichlid



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

My fiance is dealing with my betta addiction well. He just shakes his head when I fall in love with a new one and bring it home. Shakes it again when I tell him I need a new tank & supplies. Now he wants a Flowerhorn. He had one before & it lived a long life & got very large. I told him to give me some time & do the research so we can set up a good tank for this fish. My first step is to ask you all if anyone can tell me specifics for this fish. He wants only 1 Flowerhorn and was thinking of putting it in a 10 gallon tank. Is a 10 gallon large enough for 1 cichlid? Should it be left alone or is it going to be happier with some tank mates? What is the ideal temp for them? extra. I have time to do more research & I will be doing it, but can anyone help me out a bit here? Thanks!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I think that cichlids need 20+, going off just memory - they get pretty big. It might be more of a 40+, but that might be a specific other type of cichlid.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

With the size his last one got I think a 10 gal is probably the absolute least & like putting a bettas in a little bowl. I was thinking about a 30 maybe, so right in the middle there. It's been a few years & I'm working off memory right now too.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Wikipedia is saying this about flowerhorns. 



> They require a tank of a minimum of 55 gallons, with 125 gallons optimal


Pretty sure they get fairly large and can be nasty. I probably would not get any other fish if you are just sticking with the bare minimum tank size.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

A 10 gallon would be waaay too small. Flowerhorns get large, around the 12" mark and would need at least a 75 gallon tank. They are aggressive and do best alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

10g is way too small. I've always thought flowerhorns were ugly with that huge ball on their head, lol....it was unattractive for me. But lately, i'm slowly getting drawn to them. I guess they are ok. You know what else is cool, tiger oscars.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

He may be supportive of me and my betta obsession, but getting him to listen to somethings can be SO hard. He always knows better. Anyway, I _think_ I have convinced him to get the Flowerhorn at least a 40gal tank since Petco has them on sale now. Not as big as he should have, but a good starting point at least. 

@Goodmorning, I agree. Flowerhorns are not my choice of fish, but Brad likes that knob on the head. The last one he had was very pretty in color and Fred (the fish) also had a good personality. He lived his whole life in 55 gallons btw. Still, if he's going to let me have over a dozen bettas and let me breed them I cannot complain and will help him take good care of his fish as well.


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

jeaninel said:


> A 10 gallon would be waaay too small. Flowerhorns get large, around the 12" mark and would need at least a 75 gallon tank. They are aggressive and do best alone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


depends on breed and hybrids max lenighs are some what scatterd, a 75 for a flowerhorn is like a a 1 gallon fora betta, it can be done, my lfs has plenty of 16 show flowers. 125 bare IMO


----------

